# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  mealworms suffice for weekend away?

## dadmccabe

Hey guys! I have some very unexpected business out of state 11 - 14 th.. I just got a juvenile WTF on Sunday.. So I'm totally worried about leaving her to my father-in-law to come over and care for. 

If i was to have him feed her meal worms each day INSTEAD of crickets - think my little WTF will be nourished properly? I've actually read some bad things about mealworms as a regular food source.

My thought was that the worms might be a little more user friendly - less intimidating than the energetic "little hoppers"....

thoughts??

----------


## Bruce

Hmm... I don't think this one time affair with mealworms could hurt her, I would have them dusted just so thy aren't completely bad for her though. I honestly wouldn't know if just a few days of them one time could cause a serious compaction risk though.

Perhaps someone more experienced could chime in?  :Smile:

----------


## Kitten

I don't think any harm would come of it, as long as you don't continue to feed her mealworms.  :Smile:

----------

